

Bruce Stirling: Why tech design seems hostile (vid 5.30 min) - bootload
http://www.technologyreview.com/player/video/video_compact_leader.aspx?bcpid=79489195&bclid=60818931&bctid=881376740

======
karzeem
Nice clip. The bit about the payphones reminded me of an interview with
Jonathan Ive where he talked about why they put a handle on the first iMac. He
said that making it easy to carry was part of it, but that the bigger
motivation was when people saw a handle, the computer immediately became
something tactile and open, inviting you to touch it. That really crystalized
the all-encompassing nature of good design for me.

~~~
bootload
_"... Nice clip. The bit about the payphones reminded me of an interview with
Jonathan Ive where he talked about why they put a handle on the first iMac.
..."_

Stirling really has a great sense of what design is really about and talks
about things thoughtfully. It's from him I learnt about thinglinks (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/209837076> ), spimes. Stirling even
writes intro books before he writes for real. Funny though, the last time I
heard him talking about google was about how it sucked ~ _"The Internet of
Things"_ , ITConversation, 57min, 26Mb ...
<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail717.html>

------
Tichy
They really should have used YouTube. Clip is unavailable now...

~~~
bootload
_"... They really should have used YouTube. Clip is unavailable now.. ..."_

while I can agree on the YouTube bit, I cannot with the clip. I just checked
and it's playing for me now.

